# Laptop problems.....again.....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 20, 2010)

I've had to reinstall Windows XP on my laptop again and I believe I've gotten most of my problems fixed, except for the issue with my AC. Simply put? My laptop REFUSES to recognize it to charge the battery even though it's a proper adapter. Are there any ways around this without having to shell out cash, which I don't have?


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there a 50 Hz/60 Hz switch, or a voltage switch on the lappy? If so verify that they are correctly set.
If you have access to a UPS (Uninterruptable Power Supply, ask your friends), or automobile adapter try plugging into that; the output should be compatible with the laptop, if you still have issues then there are likely hardware or battery problems.

Enjoy!


----------



## ktabic (Mar 20, 2010)

Check inside the power adpters plug (the bit that plugs into the laptop). Some makes have a pin inside it. If the pin is broken or bent, the laptop can't identify the adapter make, so disables battery charging in order to protect the battery. If the pin is broken, there isn't much you can do (except get a new adapter) but it might be possible straighten a bent pin.


----------



## Dale_M (Mar 20, 2010)

If the laptop is quite old (two years or more?) don't rule out the possibility that the battery is finished.  Personally I manage without a battery in mine, but I think third-party substitute makes are fairly cheap and as good as originals.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, this laptop IS a couple years old, and the battery may be finished-BUT for the fact that sometimes it won't run off AC power at all even when the thing is plugged in-it has to be set just right, and sometimes "just right" has to be adjusted.  Personally I think it has something to do with my internal hardware-it's heated up fairly badly before because of some stupidity.



I have no idea what would happen if I pulled my battery.


As for what Ktabic and Joe have said, I have looked into the computer plug and I haven't ever seen any kind of pin, and I know this is a proper adapter. It IS a Dell adapter and over 65W like it said it needs.



I guess it's proper of me to actually list my error message:


"The AC power type cannot be determined. Your system will run slower and your battery will not charge. Please connect a Dell 65W or higher adapter for optimal system function."


I suppose, though, this happens quite often with Dell laptops, on sites I've read numerous people have had this problem. One person is even claiming a class action suit against Dell over it.....


----------



## ktabic (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a broken/bent pin. The first time I encountered it was on a new laptop a couple of years back, from Dell. Just had a quick read, it might be the socket in the laptop. But the middle pin in the plug is pretty obvious, so if you can see it, it's probably broken off.
IIRC the laptop should work fine but just won't be able to charge the battery (which is a PITA if you like using it away from a plug).


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 20, 2010)

No, I took a closer look and the pin is indeed in there and doesn't appear to be bent so much as a millimeter.



No, now that I'm looking at help sites with the same problem, it appears to be endemic of Dell laptops.....I swear if I am ever able to get another laptop I'm going Toshiba.


----------



## ktabic (Mar 20, 2010)

If the pin is there and not bent, then it will either be the charger board in the laptop (the laptop side of the plug) or the cable between the adapter and the laptop. If its the charger board this may or may-not be easily replaceable, depending on model. You really need to find someone you can borrow another adapter off to find out which end it is.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's an adapter problem, like I said before, this seems to be endemic of Dell laptops.....


----------

